# On This Week's Show....2023



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well it's another year and another season of Acutabove Woodworkings on YouTube. I hope that everyone enjoyed last years episodes and that you will continue to enjoy the show as the 2023 season progresses. Thanks for tuning in everyone.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------

